# SDU-5/E Military Strobe Light



## ugrey (Jun 18, 2007)

I have wanted an SDU-5/E military strobe light for at least 10 years but the cost of about $70-$100 always made me decide against one. Well, I googled this again recently and found a new one for $35 from BuyingSurplus.com. There seems to be NO way to change the bulb on these so I wanted to stay away from the used ones. I ordered one and it came quickly. One big problem, it did not work. I called James (his number is on his web site) and he said send it back and he would test one and send me one he was sure worked. Five days after I sent the bad one back a new working one showed up at my door. Thanks for standing behind your surplus James. He answered his phone and Emails.

If you want one of these you need to know it does not come with a battery. The old batteries are $20 if you can find them and I think are mercury or something bad.(?) You will need to buy a battery adapter from PRC68.com for $16 shipped that takes 2 CR123 batteries. I bet a few of you have some of these exotic batteries. I think some high priced flashlights also take these batteries.

What can these be used for you ask? If your car ever breaks down at night on the highway or in a big parking lot this will be a great way for your friends or the wrecker to be able to find you. Want to find your camp after dark? Do you think you may EVER get lost hunting or camping? I have cell phone talked several new visitors to my house and as they got near I stood out in the yard with a strobe so they are sure they have the right house. Do you ever tailgate at a ballgame and try to keep track of a kid or older parent? Do you ever think you will have to call an ambulance or other emergency vehicle to your house at night? Tell the 911 operator you have a strobe light out front.
There must be about a million other uses.
I have had a Coast guard approved round D battery operated strobe ($12-$20) for about 4 years now and it does the same job as the SDU-5/E. But, I needed another strobe to travel with. I wanted the toughest one I could find but cheap. I figured if it was tough enough for the military it would do. The SDU is also much more pocketable. I think everyone needs some sort of strobe.


----------



## firefly99 (Jun 19, 2007)

Two light may be suitable as a strobe light:
a) Inova 24/7
b) Glo-Toob

The Glo-Toob is also very tough.


----------



## GeoffChan (Jun 21, 2007)

I have an ACR MS2000  strobe.

It works on AAs and it's cool

Geoff


----------



## ugrey (Jun 22, 2007)

Geoff, Those MS2000s look great. I lusted after one of those for a long time before I bought the SDU. They have a much better switch than the SDU. Also the attached filters must be nice.They are not cheap but I figure it is an emergency tool I will carry with me on every trip I will take for the rest of my life. The SDU came with a great nylon case and I have seen several nice after market cases that are sold for SDUs and MS2000s.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 22, 2007)

I like the *Princeton Tec Aqua Strobe*. Waterproof and rugged.

http://princetontec.com/products/index.php?id=16&type=0&use=1


----------



## FNG (Jun 28, 2007)

Does the MS-2000 come in other colors besides dark green? Ill be attaching a strobe to my PFD and the SDU-5/E is about $40 and is orange while the MS-2000 is about twice as much.

Geoff, why did you choose the MS-2000 over the former?


----------



## ugrey (Jun 28, 2007)

ACR electronics makes the MS2000. I think the commercial models come in red or orange. Google "ACR strobe".


----------



## saildude (Jul 12, 2007)

http://www.acrelectronics.com/

ACR Makes at least 6 emergency strobes - I personally have 2 Firefly 3's on my safety gear - uses AA batteries - Lithium batteries are required for a SOLAS rating - more energy availability - requires operation of at least 8 hours at freezing temps - Alk cells just don't have the power at lower temps.

My favorite is the older Firefly ACR/4F that is brighter - requires a special battery holder if you want to use 2x123 ( 3 v each ) if you have not gotten an updated battery ( one of the ACR battery options has the required cap with it ) the original battery was a special 5 year mercury battery - caution + is out ( down ) with the battery.

http://www.acrelectronics.com/


----------

